# [OFF] Gentoo est-il fait pour moi?

## tenSe

Bonjour à tous, 

Je suis actuellement fervant utilisateur d'Ubuntu, et je souhaite pour différentes raisons changer de distribution pour quelque chose de plus pointu. Les utilisateurs d'ubuntu-fr.org m'ont conseillé le passage à Gentoo, ont-ils selon vous eu raison? Voici le message que j'ai posté sur le forum d'Ubuntu-FR.org : 

Salut tout le monde,

Fervent utilisateur de Mandriva et Ubuntu depuis maintenant 3ans, j'aimerais me tourner vers une autre distribution. Mais principales activités sous ma distro actuelle (Ubuntu 7.10) sont les suivantes :

-navigation sur le net avec Firefox (avec tous les plug-ins, flash, MPlayer...)

-Messagerie instantannée avec XChat, aMSN, Mercury Messenger

-Gestion d'une librairie audio d'une dizaine de Go avec Amarok

-Petite collection de jeux natifs ou tournant sous wine, auxquels je joue fréquemment : Doom 3, Quake 4, GTA San Andreas, ETQW, CS, HL², WoW, Lineage 2...

-lecture de flux RSS et de webradios avec Streamtuner

Perspectives proches ou/et lointaines : utilisation d'une carte tuner pour regarder la télé et brancher des appareils tels une gamecube sur le pc, passage au dual screen...

Jusqu'à présent Ubuntu a toujours répondu à mes besoins, mais à présent j'aimerais me lancer dans la course aux framerates, et donc épurer au maximum mon OS. J'entends par là me séparer de tout ce qui ne me sert pas dans le système pour ne garder que l'essentiel, pour que mon pc boot le plus rapidement possible et ne fasse QUE ce que je lui demande de faire. J'aimerais acquérir le controle optimal de tout ce qui se passe dans le système.

Quelques mots fusent actuellement dans ma tête, Slackware? Gentoo? Debian?

J'aimerais néanmoins faire un compromis : maitriser ce qui se passe dans le système OK, mais pas pour perdre une grande collection de software, un système de paquets efficace et une communauté réactive, qui font la force de Ubuntu...

Qui pourrait me donner tout ça? big_smile.

Merci d'avance...

EDIT : désolé pour le titre, c'est mieux comme ça?

----------

## anigel

Bonjour et bienvenue,

Avant tout : peut-être as-tu remarqué que les sujets dans ce forum ont tous un titre formaté spécialement  :Wink: . Peux-tu éditer le tien pour l'accorder aux conventions locales stp ?

Merci !

----------

## nonas

Personnellement, j'ai tendance à dire qu'une distribution ou une autre influe très très (très) peu sur la diversité des logiciels qui te sont accessibles. Donc normalement passer à Gentoo (ou autre) ne te fera rien perdre du tout.

Selon tes attentes, effectivement Gentoo permet de contrôler l'ensemble de ton système jusqu'au moindre petit rouage. Néanmoins ça ne se fait pas tout seul et ça demande plus de temps que sur d'autres distributions ; notamment lors de la phase d'installation et de configuration, sans parler de la lenteur intrinsèque de la compilation de tout (je suis passé à Firefox binaire y'a pas longtemps  :Wink:  ) ; après une fois le système bien en place, ça s'administre plutôt normalement.

Il faut savoir aussi que sous Gentoo tu découvres des choses tous les jours ou presque. Donc souvent le premier jet d'une Gentoo n'est pas aussi propre ou aussi pointu qu'on l'aurait souhaité.

Bon courage et n'hésite pas si tu as d'autres questions  :Wink: 

PS: néanmoins ne t'attends pas à gagner des mille et des cents en fps, sous Gentoo tu auras sûrement moins de services par défaut qui tournent mais les gains en termes de performances apportés par la compilation aux petits oignons du système sont dans la majorité des cas négligeables.

----------

## Temet

Perso j'ai trouvé Arch plus performante que Gentoo.

Après, niveau stabilité c'est pas ça.

----------

## Magic Banana

Je suis d'accord avec nonas : ne crois pas que Gentoo va t'octroyer des gains substantiels de performance. D'autant que les paquets binaires que tu installes sur ton Ubuntu sont aussi optimisés.

On choisit Gentoo parce que l'on veut tout comprendre et tout contrôler. Cela signifie en particulier l'installation d'exactement ce que l'on souhaite (au delà du choix des paquets, la variable USE permet de compiler ces paquets avec les options de ton choix pour avoir ou non le support de tel matériel, tel format, etc.). Certains s'amusent à partir à la course aux performances mais c'est plus un hobby qu'autre chose : pour quelques microsecondes de gagnées, ils ont bataillé avec des km de documentation et cassé/réparé leurs systèmes de nombreuses fois. Pas très rentable en somme...  :Laughing: 

Donc voilà, à mon avis, la question à te poser est : Souhaites-tu en apprendre plus sur le fonctionnement de GNU/Linux et (c'est lié) avoir la possibilité de facilement pouvoir régler tous les aspects de ton système ?

Côté communauté, ce forum est un lieu fantastique. Tu y trouves des utilisateurs très brillants sans pour autant être élitiste (façon Debian). Pour tout te dire, cela doit faire pas loin d'un an que je ne suis plus sous Gentoo et pourtant je traîne toujours autant ici. J'ai passé deux merveilleuses années sur Gentoo. Après une phase d'apprentissage des plus excitante/intéressante/geekisante, je ne progressais plus tellement dans la compréhension du système et me lassais des heures de compilation aboutissant parfois (rarement quand même) à des problèmes (en branche de test car la branche stable est vraiment à la bourre). Du coup, après un passage par BLAG (qui est aussi trop à la bourre à mon goût) je suis maintenant sur Gobuntu (oui je suis un intégriste) et m'y plaît bien.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Neuromancien

 *tenSe wrote:*   

> Jusqu'à présent Ubuntu a toujours répondu à mes besoins, mais à présent j'aimerais me lancer dans la course aux framerates, et donc épurer au maximum mon OS. J'entends par là me séparer de tout ce qui ne me sert pas dans le système pour ne garder que l'essentiel, pour que mon pc boot le plus rapidement possible et ne fasse QUE ce que je lui demande de faire. J'aimerais acquérir le controle optimal de tout ce qui se passe dans le système.

 

Alors Gentoo est faite pour toi.  :Smile: 

Gentoo demande un peu plus d'efforts et de patience que des distributions comme Ubuntu, mais quand on la maîtrise, c'est un vrai bonheur. Pour commencer, je te conseille de l'installer en double boot avec Ubuntu. Tu peux l'installer et la configurer en chroot depuis Ubuntu, ce qui est assez pratique.

----------

## tenSe

J'aimerais tout maitriser mais le fait est que pour le moment je n'ai pas tout mon temps (je suis en prépa...). J'ai entendu parler de ArchLinux, et je me demande si ça ne représenterait pas un compromis entre la simplicité de Ubuntu et la grande flexibilité de Gentoo...

----------

## Temet

Clairement non, Archlinux n'est pas simple.

----------

## razer

Je pense que l'affaire a été très bien résumée lors des autres posts.

J'ajouterais simplement en plus : le principal avantage pour moi de gentoo est de pouvoir choisir les librairies utilisées : le fameux USE :

1. C'est parfois un gain en termes de performances bien moins négligeable que les options de compilation

2. Cà permet d'avoir des programmes directement adaptés aux librairies installées

----------

## lesourbe

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Tu y trouves des utilisateurs très brillants sans pour autant être élitiste (façon Debian). 

 

merci merci ...

pis pas prétentieux en plus ^^

La vraie raison de faire tourner gentoo : le désir d'apprendre.

Si tu es fainéant ou pas curieux, reste sous ubuntu.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo est-il fait pour moi?

 

Oui. Parce que tu le vaux bien. 

Qui a dit que l'année commençait bien? ---> [] 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

Si ubuntu te déplait car il install des truc que t'as pas demander et dont t'as pas besoin, (je pense notaement a épiphany, totem, les jeux de gnome) et bien fait comme moi passe à Gentoo et exit les maj de la distribution tout les 6 mois, là tu pourras mettre à jour quand tu veux, les logiciels que tu veux, si bien sûr il existe une version plus récente...

----------

## Temet

Oui enfin apparemment NetworkManager ne dépend pas de GConf sur Fedora alors que sous Gentoo oui...

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Oui enfin apparemment NetworkManager ne dépend pas de GConf sur Fedora alors que sous Gentoo oui...

 

J'ai l'impression que pour pas se casser le bonbon ils forcent d'office l'install de gconf pour tout soft "gnome-based". C'est un peu dommage en effet. (Surtout pour ceux qui n'utilisent pas Gnome)

----------

## dapsaille

Et en virant la dépendance avec --nodeps il compile ou pas ? 

(suis au boulot la .. et sous solaris/hp-ux pas de emerge :p)

----------

## Temet

Je ne sais pas je l'ai viré y a longtemps.

C'est pourrave, ça marche mal et ça m'apportait des cochonneries Gnomesques ^^

----------

## Bapt

En lisant l'ebuild, seul le use gnome amène gconf.

----------

## Temet

Je mets une balise "quote" pour pouvoir mettre des couleurs  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo ~ # emerge -pv networkmanager
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Je mets une balise "quote" pour pouvoir mettre des couleurs 
> 
>  *Quote:*   gentoo ~ # emerge -pv networkmanager
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

Mais c'est x11-misc/notification-daemon qui dépend de gconf, et non pas networkmanager  :Wink: 

----------

## Bapt

Donc pour avoir moins de lib gnome, tu peux prendre notification-daemon-xfce à la place, mais bon tu auras des truc xfce à la place  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Arf, merci geekounet.

Le résultat final est le malheursement le même  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## dapsaille

et en modifiant cet ebuild ? at'il réellement besoin de gnome ?

----------

## razer

@Temet :

Mais pourquoi donc n'utilises tu pas Gnome ? Avec Firefox en plus c'est de la balle  :Smile: 

ok------------------------------>[]

----------

## Temet

Roh l'autre, il dit ça à un anti-firefox convaincu en plus ^^

Nan mais par contre, le notification-deamon, c'est pas pour l'applet Gnome seulement??? Ca ne devrait pas être désactivé par le flag "-gnome" ?

----------

## gbetous

 *tenSe wrote:*   

> J'aimerais tout maitriser mais le fait est que pour le moment je n'ai pas tout mon temps (je suis en prépa...). 

 

Aiiieee...

Pour moi, je catégorise Ubuntu et Gentoo comme ceci :

- j'ai le temps de glander sur mon ordi, 5h pour mettre à jour OOo, 10mn pour mettre à jour mes paquets systèmes et vérifier que je pourris pas mon /etc, je veux apprendre => Gentoo

- pas que ça a faire, faut que ça marche => Ubuntu

Ensuite, la bonne idée est peut-etre de vivre avec les 2 en dual boot. Tu as de quoi t'éclater sur ta Gentoo tout en gardant sous le coude une Ubuntu largement éprouvée... a toi de voir !!!

En tous cas bienvenue, et bon courage !

----------

## Temet

Ouais enfin tu crois que je compiles OOo moi?

----------

## anigel

Mis à part le type qui fabrique le binaire qu'on télécharge ensuite, j'espère vraiment que plus personne ne s'amuse à ça de nos jours   :Laughing:  !

La seule fois où je l'ai fait, c'était par erreur, et j'ai mis 8H à comprendre ce qui se passait  :Wink:  !

----------

## Oupsman

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Mis à part le type qui fabrique le binaire qu'on télécharge ensuite, j'espère vraiment que plus personne ne s'amuse à ça de nos jours   !
> 
> La seule fois où je l'ai fait, c'était par erreur, et j'ai mis 8H à comprendre ce qui se passait  !

 

Moi, parce que sur mon C2D ça prend pas longtemps et que je lance ça la nuit.

----------

## Temet

On peut avoir une estimation du "pas longtemps" stp?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## geekounet

```
pierre@Hoth:pts/3 ~ % genlop -t openoffice

 * app-office/openoffice

     Sat Oct 20 04:16:01 2007 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.3.0

       merge time: 2 hours, 22 minutes and 20 seconds.

     Thu Nov  8 01:32:02 2007 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.3.0

       merge time: 2 hours, 24 minutes and 53 seconds.

     Wed Nov 28 23:56:21 2007 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.3.0

       merge time: 2 hours, 22 minutes and 25 seconds.

     Wed Dec  5 21:35:55 2007 >>> app-office/openoffice-2.3.1

       merge time: 2 hours, 19 minutes and 4 seconds.
```

Sur mon C2D T7300 @ 2.00GHz  :Razz:  (et encore, c'est qu'un laptop, donc ça devrait être encore mieux sur un fixe  :Wink: )

Ça prend aussi longtemps que quand je compilais Thunderbird sur mon P3 quoi  :Razz: 

----------

## Temet

Ah ouais.

Avec les quadcore ça deviendra abordable  :Very Happy: 

----------

## anigel

Mais même si ça prend moins de temps aujourd'hui, ça ne sert à rien : jetez un oeil à l'ebuild d'OOo : tout est fixé d'avance, et il y a un grand nombre de valeurs de votre conf qui seront ignorées. C'est un soft tellement complexe qu'il n'y a aucune latitude laissée à l'usager en matière de CFLAGS par exemple : compilé par vos soins ou directement utiliser le binaire ça revient au même (à part pour la planète et votre facture EDF).

Sans compter que, autant pour mplayer / mencoder ça peut présenter un intérêt d'optimiser au max, autant dans le cas de OpenOffice... Ben c'est plus limité  :Wink:  !

----------

## geekounet

Ha si ya un grand intérêt... j'ai le logo Gentoo sur le splash comme ça  :Laughing: 

Sinon sérieusement, yavait un intérêt ya quelques temps, pour corriger un certain bug avec le NFS, et 2-3 bricoles encore... mais c'est vrai que ça touche pas tout le monde  :Razz: 

----------

## razer

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Mais même si ça prend moins de temps aujourd'hui, ça ne sert à rien : jetez un oeil à l'ebuild d'OOo : tout est fixé d'avance, et il y a un grand nombre de valeurs de votre conf qui seront ignorées. C'est un soft tellement complexe qu'il n'y a aucune latitude laissée à l'usager en matière de CFLAGS par exemple : compilé par vos soins ou directement utiliser le binaire ça revient au même (à part pour la planète et votre facture EDF).
> 
> 

 

Moi je recompile OOo sur mon PIV (env. 5 heures) :

Aucun gain probablement niveau CFLAGS

Mais pas de dépendance java, gstreamer, cairo, dbus, le strict minimum à la compil : système plus propre, programme moins sensible aux MAJ de librairies

----------

## geekounet

 *razer wrote:*   

>  *anigel wrote:*   Mais même si ça prend moins de temps aujourd'hui, ça ne sert à rien : jetez un oeil à l'ebuild d'OOo : tout est fixé d'avance, et il y a un grand nombre de valeurs de votre conf qui seront ignorées. C'est un soft tellement complexe qu'il n'y a aucune latitude laissée à l'usager en matière de CFLAGS par exemple : compilé par vos soins ou directement utiliser le binaire ça revient au même (à part pour la planète et votre facture EDF).
> 
>  
> 
> Moi je recompile OOo sur mon PIV (env. 5 heures) :
> ...

 

C'est vrai qu'ya ce gain là, plutôt que d'utiliser ses propres libs internes, il utilise au maximum le libs partagées, donc un gain d'espace disque et d'utilisation de la ram  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Sinon sérieusement, yavait un intérêt ya quelques temps, pour corriger un certain bug avec le NFS, et 2-3 bricoles encore... mais c'est vrai que ça touche pas tout le monde 

 

Hmmm techniquement le bug n'en était pas un. Il s'agissait plus d'un choix technique de l'équipe de dev d'OOo en matière d'accès concurrent, et qui posait souci avec NFS. Un réglage sur le serveur NFS suffisait à résoudre le souci. Pour le logo par contre, je m'incline   :Rolling Eyes:  !

Pour la question des perfs, je suis à peu près certain que le gain n'approche même pas les 1% à la vitesse d'exécution de grosses macros. Il faudrait que je retrouve les articles que j'avais lu à ce sujet, mais c'était assez édifiant. Bref, personnellement j'ai choisi : je roule avec le binaire  :Wink: .

----------

